# Google Maps auf Android ab welcher Version



## PollerJava (18. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte gerade Google- Maps mit Android 2.1 ausprobieren, es funktioniert mit dem Emulator aber nicht. Weiß jemand ab welcher Version das hier:

<uses-library android:name="com.google.android.maps" />

funktioniert?
Besten Dank!
lg
Poller


----------



## PollerJava (18. Okt 2012)

hab 
<uses-library android:name="com.google.android.maps" />
 gerade mit Android -> Platform 4.1 probiert und da ist es auch nicht gegangen.
Ich hab folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen: 

Package deployment failed with: INSTALL_FAILED_MISSING_SHARED_LIBRARY

Weiß jemand was ich da machen muss, damit das funktioniert?
Besten Dank,
Poller


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Okt 2012)

Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass dein Emulator kein G-Maps installiert hat. Dafür gibt es pro Api-Version 2 Emulatoren. Einer ist mit Google-Apis der andere ohne. Schau mal ob du einen Emulator genommen hast, bei dem als Target: [c]Google APIs (Google Inc.)[/c] (über Dropdown werden die betitelt als: [c]Google APIs (Google Inc.) - API Level x[/c]) steht.


----------



## schlingel (18. Okt 2012)

Das musst du auch beim Projekt als Target einstellen.


----------



## PollerJava (18. Okt 2012)

Irgendwie bekomm ichs nicht hin, ich hab bei meinem Projekt Google API eingestellt und auch beim Android SDK Manager installiert, aber wenn ich die App starte, dann wird nichts im Emulator gestartet.

Was heißt das eigentlich - wenn ich das Target Android 4.1 eingestellt habe bei meinem Projekt - kann ich dann keine Google Maps in meine App einbauen - oder versteh ich da was falsch?

Besten Dank,
Poller


----------

